# Forellen zum Grillen in Lake einlegen?



## Raubfisch Angler (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

habe heute Forellen gegrillt.
Beim Würzen ist mir die Idee gekommen beim nächsten mal eine Lake wie beim Räuchern zu machen, um die Forellen über Nacht einzulegen.

Hat das Von Euch schon mal jemand versucht?


----------



## Heiko-Roehrs (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen zum Gillen in Lake einlegen?*

hi ja wenn ich Forellen grille lege ich sie in eine Lake ein.

Mein Rezept dafür ist:

13 (+2)l Wasser
500g grobes Meersalz
6 feingehakte Knoblauch zehen
2 Karotten
1 Zwiebel
2 Lorbeerblätter
1 zweig Thymian
1 großes Bund Petrersilie
2 Würfel Brühe
10 Pfefferkörner

die 2 Liter Wasser zusammen mit allen Zutaten, außer dem Salz aufkochen und ca 20 min. köcheln lassen.

Das Salz mit dem Restwasser ich eine große Schale füllen und den aufgekochten Sut nach dem abkühlen dazu geben. 

Die Fische für 12 Std in den Sut einlegen. Dann kurz unter kaltem wasser abspülen und von innen und aussen noch etwas salzen und dann ab auf den Grill. 

oder wenns mal schnell gehen soll :

Fische salzen in Alufolie Petersilie und Thymian oder Zitronengras in den Bauch eine Knoblauchzehe dazu je 2-3 Butterflocken in den Bauch und unter sowie oben auf den Fisch. Paket verschnüren und druff auf´n Grill |supergri

Guten Appetit


----------

